# sunglow to a diablo blanco?



## pmc83 (Jul 20, 2008)

Can someone please tell me what i'd get from this pairing? The sunglow would be the male if it makes any difference?
Cheers:2thumb:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

IF YOUR SUNGLOW IS TALBINO.

Talbino super hypo(1C) X Talbino eclipse blizzard = .

50%Talbino normal HET Eclipse,Blizzard/Poly'HET Jungle,Striped,Rreverse striped,Patternless striped,Tangerine. 
50%Talbino hypo(1C) of type HET Eclipse,Blizzard/Poly'HET Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless striped,Tangerine.
----
Talbino super hypo(2C) X Talbino eclipse blizzard = .

100%Talbino hypo(1C) of type HET Eclipse,Blizzard/Poly'HET Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless striped,Tangerine.
----
----
IF YOUR SUNGLOW IS BALBINO.

Balbino super hypo(1C) X Talbino eclipse blizzard = .

50%Normal HET Talbino,Balbino,Eclipse,Blizzard/Poly'HET Jungle,Striped,Rreverse striped,Patternless striped,Tangerine. 
50%Hypo(1C) of type HET Talbino,Balbino,Eclipse,Blizzard/Poly'HET Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless striped,Tangerine.
----
Balbino super hypo(1C) X Talbino eclipse blizzard = .

100%Hypo(1C) of type HET Talbino,Balbino,Eclipse,Blizzard/Poly'HET Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless striped,Tangerine.


----------

